# If you hate to exercise, what then?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:If you hate to exercise, what then? I need to drop some pounds, but I really hate exercise. Will a program like your BURN THE FAT, FEED THE MUSCLE be suitable for me? I???ve been reading a lot of your articles and I admire your honesty, so please tell me the truth. Answer:Truth? In a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

